

NYT: The Death of the Open Web - derekc
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/23/magazine/23FOB-medium-t.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
AgileCyborg
I moved into a beautiful Ohio wood miles from the shrieking metropolis and its
gruesomely boring suburbanites, who oddly resemble the plodding
conventionalists who inhabit the hills and vales of Appleland.

The planet is home to a diversity of mind spaces, most of which seem readily
content to exchange the excitement and unpredictability of independence for a
sliver of security.

You could never pile enough shackles on your willing and compliant users,
Jobs.

------
pjscott
They write an article about how iProducts are killing the open web, and don't
think to mention Android?

~~~
aristus
Oh, the irony runs much deeper than that.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/business/media/21times.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/21/business/media/21times.html)

My theory is that the Old Grey Lady is going senile. Their public editor wrote
a piece in 2004 rejecting the idea of the paper of record. Oddly, he went on
to become a decent historian. At the same time the paper was pressuring
Archive.org to _remove_ nytimes.com from the Archive.

Yes, you heard that right: the New York Times has an explicit policy of
_removing itself from history_ in order to close down access to what it
publishes. The final giggle is that Archive.org is run by Brewster Khale, the
guy who got them onto the web in the first place.

I've been watching them for years and, frankly, I think they have no idea what
they are doing.

